# Robina Lakes this sunday



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

im looking to fish the lake this sunday afternoon until dark, 
probably like 2-3pm until about 6.

im really keen to hook into some of those big bream in there 

anyone else interested.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ben

I'm a half chance but not locked in, but will launch nearer 3-4pm if I front up and will keep an eye out for you on the water


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

ok no worries,

I will be launching up near the dog park and heading down towards the lock, 
i figure that the bream will probably thicken up closer to the saltwater and also any bass making there way down to breed should also be onhand


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

heres a better idea on where im thinking of guys


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

I've always wanted to fish there but not this weekend.

i will be very interested in a trip report about what you caught and on what HB/SP

good luck

peter


----------



## kilkenny (Nov 27, 2006)

Ahoy, yeah a trip report will be nice....Paddlepop dont forget what your wife said about spending all that dosh on petroleum related products..
Beer related Kilkenny


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Sorry Mate I will be in Sydney will be keen the following weekend.
Cheers Brad


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Ben,
I'm keen. PM sent.

Jeff


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

I could be a starter. I have to work this weekend, again, so I dont know how my energy levels will be Sundy arvo (or what time we knock off). Can you provide an address for the launch spot and perhaps pm a mobile number?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Brad - definately keen for next weekend mate (also pm sent)

Jeprox - i didnt recieve ur pm mate

Marty - mate il pm my mobile and you can call to find out whats happening on the day of you like


----------



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Ben,
Just looking for your contact # so I can get a little more detail.

Jeff


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

after having a flick around the creek last night i realized justhow bloody windy it was. Might have to check seabreeze tonite and have a look at the lake on the way home to see how blown out it gets as its quite open


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well looks like the wind will be ok, 
had a look at the lakes on the way home tonite and looked good,

Jeprox and I are definate. 
is anyone else keen'

Marty are you still keen, depending on work?


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Benny, didn't finsih till 6pm last night n an hour back to brissie. Didn't have the energy to load up. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Good luck, keen to hear how you guys get on 8)

I'm off to Clarrie Hall Dam this arvi for a fish, otherwise I'd have joined you fellas, maybe next time.


----------

